# little help needed



## 24kgold (Jul 1, 2012)

OK, i dropped the platinum out of AR with aluminum, i then redissolved the black/brown sponge in AR again then precipitated it with ammonium chloride, the problem is when i filter it there is some platinum left in solution, i can never precipitate all of it.
Question- can i drop it with aluminum and add ammonium chloride, or do i have to redissolve it in AR and precipitate with ammonium chloride
...... is there a more effective method of precipitating the platinum with ammonium chloride, maybe something im missing.


----------



## publius (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoke and Ammen both teach that platinum will always show the presence of Pt in solution even if it is very dilute. evaporate and put this in your stock pot for future recovery.


----------

